# 척딱



## Hyperpolyglot

I am playing some game called TOEIC and I see this word called 척딱 a lot and doing some searches on Google yield no results except everything came up was related with TOPIC and Google translate only came up with the romanization of Cheokttak. What does it mean?


----------



## Hit Girl

Hyperpolyglot said:


> I am playing some game called TOEIC and I see this word called 척딱 a lot and doing some searches on Google yield no results except everything came up was related with TOPIC and Google translate only came up with the romanization of Cheokttak. What does it mean?



"척딱" is one word? I've never seen it in my entire life. I wonder if it's a made-up word that combines "척" & "딱":

*척3*주요 뜻

①closely
②without hesitation
③loosely
④imposingly
⑤tightly
*딱*주요 뜻

①just
②only
③perfectly
④tight
⑤exactly

I think it's supposed to mean something in the line of "Exactly!" or "Right on!".


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Came from this


----------



## Hit Girl

Oh ok, that's what I thought. It's a made-up coinage of two words 척 & 딱.

"척" means "without difficulty", "easily", "readily", "at a glance"...
For example, in this context, it's used with "보다". 
"척 보면 안다" means, like, you glance at something and already know what it is, you see through it without examining.
"딱" means "perfect", "exact", "correct".
So... I guess it's some exam prep game that's supposed to train students to pick out the right answer at a glance/easily.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

I am trying to learn and master Korean, do you think I should remember this word? I am insecure about it since you are from Korea and never even heard of this word in your entire life, should I look at it as a trivial game riddle that this word is useless and insignificant to learn?


----------



## Hit Girl

척딱 is not a real word. People make up words all the time and some of them do become popular but I'm not sure if 척딱 is ever going to happen. 

However, I think it's a good idea to remember 척 and 딱 separately.

The most common expression for 척 is 척 보면 안다, which means that you give something a quick glance and you know what it is/what's happening, etc.
Another sentence I suggest is 척척 해내다 meaning, you do something challenging as if it's nothing. e.g. 어려운 일을 척척 해내다. "척척" is "easily", "swimmingly". etc.

People often say 딱이야!/딱인데! when something is perfect for the occasion.


----------



## mink-shin

Hyperpolyglot said:


> I am trying to learn and master Korean, do you think I should remember this word? *I am insecure about it since you are from Korea and never even heard of this word in your entire life*, should I look at it as a trivial game riddle that this word is useless and insignificant to learn?



I think there is no reason that you're insecure. It's same way as you use a phrase "hella" instead of "hell of".

I hope that helps you.


----------



## Hit Girl

mink-shin said:


> I think there is no reason that you're insecure. It's same way as you use a phrase "hella" instead of "hell of".
> 
> I hope that helps you.



I don't think you can compare 척딱 to hella. 
Hella is a real word in the sense that it's actually used by many people and it's in dictionary.
척딱 is neither.


----------



## mink-shin

Hit Girl said:


> I don't think you can compare 척딱 to hella.
> Hella is a real word in the sense that it's actually used by many people and it's in dictionary.
> 척딱 is neither.


Oh, yeah. I get it. 
Sorry, hyperpolygot.
Maybe this example would clarify what i wanted to say.
Ex 1) Some American teenager use a word "PAW" as abbreviated version of "Parents are watching". However, if there's someone who doesn't know "PAW", there won't be any problem with her language life(or his).
Ex 2) Some Korean teenager use a word "뻐까충" as abbreviated version of "버스 카드 충전". However, if there's someone who doesn't know "뻐까충", there won't be any problem with her language life(or his).
I just hoped you didn't felt insecure though you'd not figured what is "척딱" out.
It's weird for me to read "척딱", even though my native language is Korean.


----------

